# أفضل أنواع ومزايا وعيوب المكيف الشباك



## مستريورك (6 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن **الرحيم*​ 


*وبه نهتدي ونستعين ونصلي ونسلم علي أشرف **المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم*

*الأخوة**الأعزاء*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة**الله وبركاته*

*يسعد ني ويشرفني أن أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الجديد*

*وكلي أمل من الله العلي القدير أن يستفيد*

*جميع المسلمين والفنيين **والمهندسين العرب من هذا الموضوع*

*ومن مواضيعي الاخري بأذن الله سبحانه **وتعالي*

أفضل أنواع و مزايا ( مستر يورك- مستر محمد مناف ) وعيوب المكيف الشباك


أعداد مستر يورك – مستر محمد مناف


*:14: ملتقي المهندسين العرب :14:*​ 


-Aالمزايا

1- رخيصة في سعرها 
2- يتم تركيبها بسهولة ويسر في وقت قصير 
3- سهولة تشغيلها
4- سهوله ضبط الثرمستات حسب جو الغرفة
5- لا تشغل حيز من مساحة الغرفة التي سيركب بها
6- سهولة تشغيلها وصيانتها
7- قطع غيارها رخيصة الثمن
8- قطع غيارها متوفرة بكثرة

-B العيوب

1-ذات صوت عالي
2- لا يوجد بلف شحن لتعبئه الفريون عند وجود تنسيم
3- لا يوجد ماسورة صرف لتصريف الماء المتجمعة داخل حوض المكيف وتنز ل الماء من مصرف المكيف إلي الأسفل فتتساقط الماء علي الأشخاص المارين بالطرق


*:14: ملتقي المهندسين العرب :14:*​ 

-c العلاج

1- تشغيل المكيف علي السرعة المتوسطة
2- تركيب بلف شحن 
3- تركيب ماسورة صرف من المكيف إلي الأرض

-D أفضل أنواع المكيفات الشباك حسب مميزاتها

1- مكيف يورك ( موديل متطور وموديل قديم)
2- مكيف وستنج هاوس
3- مكيف توشيبا
4- مكيف متسوبيشي
5- مكيف هيتاشي
6- مكيف ال ج
7- مكيف كارير
8- مكيف جنرال
9- مكيف ناشينول
10- مكيف جيبسون
11- مكيفات أخري

وأتمنى من الله أن أكون قد وفقت في الشرح 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

:56::56::56:

*أخوكم مستر يورك - مستر محمد**مناف*


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وايضا من ضمن عيوبها بالنسبة لسحب واستهلاك الطاقة فهى اكثر من النظام المركزى فى استهلاك الطاقة


----------



## موظف بريد الشفاء (2 مايو 2010)

ياسلام عليك يامستر محمد مناف


----------



## مستريورك (9 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## مستريورك (25 نوفمبر 2010)

صورة لمكيف شباك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan iraqi (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرًا علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مستريورك (11 أغسطس 2012)

الاسطورةA.F قال:


> جزاك الله خير






_*اتمني ان تنال اعجابكم جميعا
*_


----------



## younis najjar (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fuadmidya (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر على هذا الشرح المفيد


----------



## yosrey (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك اللة فيكم وزادكم علما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 سبتمبر 2012)

زميلنا العزيز المعطاء د محمد مناف
الموضوع جميل و بسيط - ماشاء الله عليك 
فقط اريد ان تستكمل الصور بصور تشريحية توضح المكونات الداخلية للمكيف و هي موجودة في كتالوجات الشركات المنتجة واقتباسها ليس عيبا لأن هذا سيثري الموضوع 
اسمح لي ان اضيف لما تكرمتم به من معلومات قيمة :
أن المكيف الشباك يعتبر صورة مصغرة من الوحدة المدمجة و بالتالي يندرج في التصنيف تحت مجموعة ( الوحدة المدمجة )
الباكيج يونت و أصل الوحدة المجزأة 
تمنياتي لكم بكل خير


----------



## مستريورك (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخوة الاعزاء وحشتوني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أشكركم كثيرا لردودكم لمواضيعي

وان شاء الله نبتدي سلسلة المواضيع التي بدأنها ونكمل باقي المواضيع 

التي أتمنا من الله عزوجل أن تسفيدو منها جميعا كما أستفاد منكم

وبناء علي طلب الاخ المشرف مهندس صبري 

اليكم بعض الصور للمكييف الشباك




































اتمن ان تنال اعجابكم


----------

